# Victims of Hurricane Sandy



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

Well I never really thought about it , but the other day I was working my day job and was at an insurance auction lot and happened to notice some interesting items there. I will not divulge where the place is, but for those of you who will recognize it---KEEP IT TO YOURSELVES!!!!

Enjoy.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

*More*

Anyone want a brand new Nissan--slight water dmg


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It was on the news about that place.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd take one of the classics...not much electrical to go wrong with water in them....I'm only thinking electrical but I'm sure there will be rust issues with all of them.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

The old stuff not bad. Change all the fluids...water level was up to the windows. Electrical would be more tedious. I would buy a classic car with flood damage in a heartbeat. Much easier than the other 5-7000 vehicles there with the electronics. I found it interesting that it was cheaper to total the pictured vehicles rather than repair them.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

There are a few places like it in nj and ny. This one has 5000+ vehicles there from long island. Did i mention they all have to be gone by early march because their lease was only during the winter when the property. Is not used. There were some really nice vehicles there. Real shame


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

Mold is the real issue.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Just got a little sick to my stomach:crying:


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

God I hope they are saved! A real Yenko in field fresh condition would bring $30k


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm sure everything is going to auction, I don't see how someone would let one of their babies out of their sight. I know I'd be having some serious reluctance to let one go.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1573026 said:


> Just got a little sick to my stomach:crying:


That is exactly how I felt. You would have to pry my musclecar from my cold dead hands--no matter how bad it was damaged :salute:


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

I know where this is


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Shame how many cars and trucks got ruined. I worked in long beach for a month and saw most of these cars get towed away. Its really sad.

I almost bought this guys dually but I didnt want to deal with electrical gremlins so I called off the deal.

2008 k3500 with a 6.6 duramax.


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

i know that place and pictures and video could never do it justice. It is sad to see some of this and some of those car could make a grown man cry. What alot of people dont know is the people in some areas had no choice if they kept or lost their cars. I know a few guys towing these cars out of garages of houses that were condemned, storage lots, dealerships, and businesses that were damaged and the owners were not allowed to enter because of the damage or worse had very limited time to remove their things. It is sad to loose some of these classics but also realize that the places these came from also lost most likely everything else too.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Thats nothing if you want to see flood cars come to Englishtown Raceway Park. They have every car you can thing of Lambo's Ferrari's Bentleys, classics. They have a 2012 Bentley Convertable with 3000 selling for $100,000.


----------



## Len90 (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't checked out Englishtown Raceway, but I have seen one or two others and many of the cars being towed, especially from Staten Island. So saddening to see how many cars were lost in the storm.


----------



## Steve8511 (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks like a great place to pick up a Cummins engine to rebuild! But... the gov will probabaly just ship them to China like the cash for clunkers deal did.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

Vehicles total loss'ed and stored for a CoPart or Manheim auction are the ones the owner did not wish to keep.

While it is a loss to see classics sitting, just keep in mind the owner that allowed it would rather have the cash than save the car, basically they are a collector who is in it for the cash value and nothing else.

I have dealt with a LOT of "investors" who put their money into classics, and after the market tanked a few years back on the common ones (ones shown in the pics) they would rather have the assessed value from the insurance company than dump money into fixing it and get half that at a collector auction.

Simple business, sadly enough.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

I live on Long Island, and have spent quite a bit of time down in the Long Beach area working after Sandy. I just tried buying a sandy vehicle that was water logged today, but didnt get it. Thousands of cars got destroyed and i agree the muscle cars should be saved. However to say that it is simple business and they want to make money on it and just let insurance take it isnt the case of all these cars. Some? Yes, absolutely. However many people lost everything with this storm, and I think getting money for their collector so they could put it towards rebuilding their home and having heat and hot water was more important than saving that collector car/truck.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

97f250Heavyduty;1574777 said:


> I live on Long Island, and have spent quite a bit of time down in the Long Beach area working after Sandy. I just tried buying a sandy vehicle that was water logged today, but didnt get it. Thousands of cars got destroyed and i agree the muscle cars should be saved. However to say that it is simple business and they want to make money on it and just let insurance take it isnt the case of all these cars. Some? Yes, absolutely. However many people lost everything with this storm, and I think getting money for their collector so they could put it towards rebuilding their home and having heat and hot water was more important than saving that collector car/truck.


we might of bumped into each other... I worked there after the storm my self.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Either of you work on Barnes street where those houses burned down?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

alldayrj;1574891 said:


> Either of you work on Barnes street where those houses burned down?


Where the 4 houses got burnt cause they turned on the main on the electrical panel ?

I was sleeping at a friends house on Indiana


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Yea i did the brick and bluestone stoop on the frdt house before the storm


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Was working over in that area a few blocks away though, didnt look at the houses.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

yea the fire was so hot it burnt the 2 houses next to it and the one in the back.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Its a real shame. I was working there for a week and got
To know the two neighbors who lost their homes too


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

it is really sad...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I was in Belmar yesterday. Ocean avenue is still off limits to everyone except inspectors and contractors. 


Pretty narly down there still....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motora...ll-waiting-salvage-lot-saviors-220322167.html


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

I work in Port Newark, and found where the new cars are coming off the ships. They are crushing brand new cars on site with a portable crusher, new tire and all. The news said 17,000 i can see that being true. What a sin to see new cars being crushed, but being a mechanic I totally understand.


----------

